# Best chipper for mainly palm fronds



## Perikles (Nov 20, 2019)

Hello, wanted to ask a question here before buying the wrong chipper. I have read all postings here about this subject but I still have worries.

I live in 5 acres with about 250 mature palms, lots of oaks, mango and avocado. I remove all fronds and pruning, place them outside every other week and bulk pickup takes them. The first problem I have is that I’m exceeding the 12 cubic yards allowed per pickup and the extra yard cost is way too high. The second problem is that I’m dumping everything instead of 1-composting and 2-using my own mulch. I feel I’m depleting the soil too.

I need to chip very little compared to a commercial company but from all I’ve read no homeowner chipper will do this job. Koa Man mentions Gravely 395, but there are none available, also mentions Bandit 65 or 95 due to the disk with right angle cut. These are also very hard to find used or way to expensive to buy new. 

Is there a used chipper that can do this specific job for less than lets say 10k? drum? disk? disk at 90? should I get a chuck and duck? Gas, Diesel? I like the simplicity of not having a hydraulic system but seems like the C&D just rips them and throws large sections (may be OK to compost but not for mulch)..

Thanks for the input.


----------



## KYLogger (Nov 20, 2019)

I would look for an old "chuck and duck" they are usually cheap, easy to work on and will eat anything. For the money I think they will be the best palm frond eating chipper out there.

Tom


----------



## Perikles (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks Tom.
I found a local bandit 65aw @ $4250 with perkins diesel and 330 hrs. Everything online for these are around 9 to 12k.
C&Ds that I've seen are around that the 5k price too but older, gas engine and more hrs.
Should I go with the bandit?
Thanks again


----------



## KYLogger (Nov 20, 2019)

Sounds about right, and the Perkins motors are excellent. If I was in the market I would bite. 

Tom


----------



## Perikles (Nov 21, 2019)

Excellent. Thanks for the advice.
Forums are the escence of giving without expecting anything in return. Definetly says a lot about people contributing.
Appreciated.


----------

